# i can't stand listening to people eat!!!



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

i absolutely hate the sound of chewing/biting/crunching. i have literally yelled at people about it. i get up and leave the dinner table when my parents talk with food in their mouths. i get so irrationally angry when i have to hear people eating, i think it's disgusting and irritating. is this related to some kind of disorder? can anyone relate to this?


----------



## wraith (Feb 22, 2010)

For me it's somehow related to my OCD symptoms. They really spark up when I listen to people eat. My reaction is getting really angry, and then having to go wash my hands (typical OCD).


----------



## anonomousguy (Jan 27, 2010)

my dad is the noisiest eater ever. it's almost like he does it intentionally. and then the SMACKING sounds, ugh!

god, i'm glad i found these old earplugs.

yeah, it's weird to wear earplugs during dinner but damn it's better than going crazy.


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

i hatehateHATE smacking sounds. and i know a lot of people who make them when they're talking, not even eating. how do other people not notice that?!


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Both of my bros smack their lips when they eat. It's reaaaaaaally grating.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Dont find it anoying.


----------



## Turkojan (Jan 30, 2010)

*chew**chew**chew**chew* :b


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Hmm, I never thought it was related to any sort of disorder.

I definitely feel your pain on this, loud chewing drives me bonkers. I have totally yelled at my mom because of it on many occasions. And she breathes so heavy when she eats and it's just urgh.


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

haha people are so gross when they eat. rules of food: close your mouth, don't talk, and don't make noise. not complicated.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Yeah I can't stand it either, it's fine if it's crunchy food like chips etc but that sloppy sound...........**** it drives me insane.

Also people chewing with their mouths open turns me right off.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

What about slurping? I hate it when people slurp. Just wait until it's cooler!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

If someone told me I was a loud eater, I'd try to eat even louder. But that's just me.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

have you ever had any trauma to the ear (ex: ear infection)? that can make the ears more sensitive to sound.

with that being said, i can't stand hearing noisy eaters as well. i hate hearing people pop/crack their gum. it makes me sick. i left a store once because i couldn't take hearing some woman pop her gum down all the aisles. it was disgusting.

it's even worse when you are stuck in a room and you have to listen to noisy chewing, but can't escape. i've have had lectures that are 3 hours long and have had to sit through a bunch of people chewing gum AND eating. somebody ate a cheeseburger in class once. a cheeseburger???? i also can't stand the sound of people in class opening wrappers. i wish they would enforce the no eating/chewing gum in class rule. how are you supposed to learn with somebody smacking in your ear??? moving seats doesn't help because then i'm just stuck by another smacker.

the only thing that keeps me from yelling at these people is to glare at them. i'm afraid to say anything to them because i have to be around them for at least another year and a half.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

the cheat said:


> If someone told me I was a loud eater, I'd try to eat even louder. But that's just me.


why does it offend you so much to be told you're a loud eater that you'd purposely try to annoy someone even more?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

teabagred said:


> why does it offend you so much to be told you're a loud eater that you'd purposely try to annoy someone even more?


It'd probably be because if I'm eating "loudly", that's just how I eat. I don't go out of my way to do it, and I'm probably not going to appreciate being told that.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Yes, I hate this! My mom chews kinda loud sometimes, and usually the TV will drown it out, but then she'll mute it and I feel like killing myself over the smacking. It makes me self-conscious about my own chewing, too.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

the cheat said:


> It'd probably be because if I'm eating "loudly", that's just how I eat. I don't go out of my way to do it, and I'm probably not going to appreciate being told that.


are you ever bothered by things other people do? if so, do you ever let them know it bothers you?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

teabagred said:


> are you ever bothered by things other people do? if so, do you ever let them know it bothers you?


Yeah I do occasionally get bothered, but no, I don't tell someone else how to act. If I got bothered by how someone ate, I would just leave the area they were eating in.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

I am with you. I hate anyone else eating. I know I am not perfect and I make noise but I cant stand it. Well unless it is my so which never annoys me. Not that I have a SO right now. 

I joined a fackbook(cringe I hate fb) group called 'if you chew any louder I am going to punch you in the face' That was too awesome to pass up.


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> What about slurping? I hate it when people slurp. Just wait until it's cooler!


EXACTLY. I tell this to people. Isn't it just common sense?? You'd think.

And I HATE CHEWING too. The man in the cube next to me at work eats louder than my dog. At least my dog is done in 30 seconds, this goes on for 1/2 hour or more.

*Shudders*


----------



## bazinga (Jun 9, 2010)

wow i'd be afraid to eat around you. It's hard enough to eat around others normally.

I'm hypersensitive to these situations so I feel like everyone is listening in.



tigerlilly said:


> i absolutely hate the sound of chewing/biting/crunching. i have literally yelled at people about it. i get up and leave the dinner table when my parents talk with food in their mouths. i get so irrationally angry when i have to hear people eating, i think it's disgusting and irritating. is this related to some kind of disorder? can anyone relate to this?


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

My friend constantly comes over, and eats his take-out meals in my bedroom.The most annoying part is that he moans while he eats.Like he has not had anything but bread and water for a month, and someone just fed him a sirloin steak.

And his behavior is so rat-like, everything has to be cut into a million, tiny pieces, and nibbled at.He buys the smelliest, messiest stuff, eats it on the TV stand in my bedroom, and then throws the over-sized container into my wastebasket where it will ferment for a week before being emptied.It just
drives me friggin' crazy....


----------



## stephmae (Jul 11, 2010)

the only thing that bothers me is when people chew on ice... it sounds like they are breaking or chipping their chompers off and i hate it :no. don't chew on ice people!!!


----------



## waytoblue (Jun 3, 2010)

Oooh I hate it aswell. I always turn the TV louder if a family member is eating in my presence. I've had to leave the room a few times aswell cause for some reason I can't stand it.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Yea I'm pretty much guilty of all these things I even do the chew ice bit and I've always been a messy eater. Even when I try to have proper manners I'm pretty sloppy.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

It doesn't bother me when people chew loud on ice or crunchy things, but anything else ugh the sloppy smacking sound is so disgusting. My sister chews her food so loudly that I can actually hear her if I'm in the next room. She's mentally ill though and does some other bizzare things..I can't really tell her to stop.


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

i hate the loud crunching too. it's so nasty.


----------



## stars88 (Apr 25, 2010)

I hate people's smacking sounds and chewing sounds when they eat!! Worst is when they talk with their mouth full :/ I think i'm hypersensitive or something cause noone else seems to be bothered by it!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Yep, that's a peeve of mine as well. Eating with your mouth open, big no-no!


----------



## Too Late for Tea (Jun 22, 2010)

I thought I was the only one! It's got to be my biggest pet peeve, and there is always _someone_ who can't help themselves everywhere I go. My dad chews everything with his mouth open, smacks his lips and even slurps solid foods...why is it so difficult to use utensils to place food in his mouth? He inhales food...literally...


----------



## RobAlister (Apr 4, 2010)

My mom hates to talk to people who eat over the phone. She'll quickly tell the person that she'll call them back or they can call her back later.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

It depends on how other people eat. I had a friend who used to eat with her mouth open which makes it sound like a lip smacking saliva-y grossness. 

Gross.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 28, 2007)

This bloody drives me nuts. I wanted to smack some guy who I used to unintentionally sit in front of on the bus. God damn ****ing travel mug. Slurp... aahhh. Slurp... aahhh.


----------



## Katonsue (Aug 4, 2013)

*Oh my god! Finally!*

Finally I found a place where I'm not going completely insane! My family thinks I'm crazy but they were the ones who got me to be like this! Ever since I can remember my parents always said its rude to chew with your mouth open and freak out when we did it as kids, so it was chiseled in my brain at a young age that it was nasty! Well they were right! I hate the sound of anything besides words coming out of anyone's mouth. It's horriable and bone chilling and I can't take it, I get so angry because its so nasty! What's even worse I think I rubbed off on one of my daughters! :mum:mum HELP!!!!!!


----------



## Katonsue (Aug 4, 2013)

*Oh my god! Finally!*

Finally I found a place where I'm not going completely insane! My family thinks I'm crazy but they were the ones who got me to be like this! Ever since I can remember my parents always said its rude to chew with your mouth open and freak out when we did it as kids, so it was chiseled in my brain at a young age that it was nasty! Well they were right! I hate the sound of anything besides words coming out of anyone's mouth. It's horriable and bone chilling and I can't take it, I get so angry because its so nasty! What's even worse I think I rubbed off on one of my daughters! :mum:mum HELP!!!!!!


----------



## Katonsue (Aug 4, 2013)

Misophonia is the name of the disorder!


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

i love the sound of people swallowing liquids. i don't know why. like this:


----------



## Moceanu (Jun 29, 2013)

Right? 

I can agree whole heartedly.


----------



## HappyFriday (Jul 21, 2013)

I find it funny when other people make eating noises. I start to giggle and burst out laughing. :/


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

if theyre loudly crunching on chips or something that annoys me


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Katonsue said:


> Finally I found a place where I'm not going completely insane! My family thinks I'm crazy but they were the ones who got me to be like this! Ever since I can remember my parents always said its rude to chew with your mouth open and freak out when we did it as kids, so it was chiseled in my brain at a young age that it was nasty! Well they were right! I hate the sound of anything besides words coming out of anyone's mouth. It's horriable and bone chilling and I can't take it, I get so angry because its so nasty! What's even worse I think I rubbed off on one of my daughters! :mum:mum HELP!!!!!!


Same here. My mom had us chew our food with our mouth closed so we don't make that disgusting smacking sound. I hate it when people eat that way because it just sounds nasty. I wonder if this is due because of the way we were brought up though.


----------



## happytobewerird (Dec 11, 2013)

*Noisy Eating aarrr.*



prettyful said:


> if theyre loudly crunching on chips or something that annoys me


Same man i feel you, my mum eats like a horse mhhaaaw. 
I feel so annoyed but People say that i will grow out of it though.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

some times certain people that don't have serious problems will look for anything to complain about..


----------



## meehana (Jan 9, 2015)

For me, it gets to the point where I can't eat. Like I physically either feel sick or loose my appetite. I can't eat at school, because the people who sit near me chew super loud and with their mouths open which drives me insane. If I look at people who are eating messily, I loose my appetite too. I can't eat at dinner because somehow, my family are the most disgusting eaters ever. My dad shovels food into his mouth, my mom chews loudly, and my brother somehow smacks his food when his mouth is closed. Not to mention they all talk with food in their mouth. Also, in the mornings I'm unable to eat just because my body refuses to eat any food. So for the past two or so days, I've had half a bowl of pasta, a cup of coffee, and a candy bar.. Is this a type of eating disorder? Is there any name for it? How can I fix it?


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

I hate smacking.


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

what are you guys talkin about this is my fetish


----------



## undyingUmbrage (Dec 24, 2014)

when i hear someone chewing loudly it reaallllllly annoys me. like when you hear the food in their food and the smacking sound uggggghhhhhhhhhh its gross


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

My brother has the nastiest swallowing sound...
when he swallows food it sounds like he's swallowing down mucus e.e 


*shudders* 

I try to put in some head phones when he eats around me...

but other peeps are fine ^^

as long as they don't smack, chew w/ their mouthes open or do anything else disgusting.. : p


----------



## thevenacava (Dec 29, 2014)

My dad eats _really_ loudly and smacks his lips! It bothers me a lot, but I don't say anything. I figure that he should feel comfortable when he's home (he doesn't do it in public).


----------



## chaosherz (May 15, 2011)

undyingUmbrage said:


> when i hear someone chewing loudly it reaallllllly annoys me. like when you hear the food in their food and the smacking sound uggggghhhhhhhhhh its gross


Annoys me so much too. Especially my dad. He eats so damn loudly. Grrr it's making me angry just thinking about it!


----------



## Pete666 (Dec 21, 2015)

*listening to some people eat is horrid*

Just gotta vent...sorry.

I sit next to this obese guy in the next cubicle and listening to him eat drives me up the wall. It sounds like he crams it into his maw just as fast as possible, so he smacks, slurps, chokes, coughs...gah!! It seems like some of it goes down his windpipe, 'cause afterward he coughs on and off. Good heavens, eat slower, take smaller mouthfuls!!

It always makes me think of the German verbs essen and fressen--people "essen" but barnyard animals "fressen." This guy definitely fressens. :O


----------

